# any wicked descents in Austin?



## BigTex_BMC

Any on know of any in the Austin area, preferably one without stop signs or lights.


----------



## Oxtox

not sure what qualifies as 'wicked'...are you talking about just speed or technical?

drop down Beauford, that oughta provide some kicks.


----------



## fontarin

Sorry, standard procedure is stop signs or red lights at the bottom of all hills. 

edit: for speed I suppose you could go with Ladera Norte. I don't think the road has a stop sign at the bottom, but it's a sharp turn to the left.


----------



## Creakyknees

it's only wicked when you hit the pavement... try not to do that. 

Try the River Bend / River Place neighborhood near 2222 and 620, which connects into Emma Long metro Park. Have fun. Be safe.


----------



## alpha_bravo

Creakyknees said:


> it's only wicked when you hit the pavement... try not to do that.
> 
> Try the River Bend / River Place neighborhood near 2222 and 620, which connects into Emma Long metro Park. Have fun. Be safe.


AKA Tumbleweed Hill, that's a good one and part of the clockwise Dam Loop, I hit 52 going down it once, and there's no shoulder and plenty of traffic so I'd say it qualifies. 

As mentioned earlier climb Jester and descend down Beaufort or vice versa. Either way you'll pick up plenty of speed.

Lime creek loop in the North has the three witches to go down if you do the loop counter clockwise. 

If it's switchbacks you seek, climb Mt. Bonnell from the South and descend the North. Just be really careful, it's a sharp turn, so don't carry too much speed into it if you're not familiar with the road. Again, no shoulder so don't attempt unless you're confident riding in traffic.


----------



## Creakyknees

alpha_bravo said:


> part of the clockwise Dam Loop.


Not sure of the local terminology - are you talking about the downhill on 2222, SE-bound from 620 toward 360?

Yes, that one is definitely a fast one, with serious down-side consequences if you screw it up. 

I was thinking more of the "inside the neighborhood" roads such as River Place Blvd, Big View Drive, and City Park / Pearce / Oak Shores / Courtyard.


----------



## alpha_bravo

Creakyknees said:


> Not sure of the local terminology - are you talking about the downhill on 2222, SE-bound from 620 toward 360?
> 
> Yes, that one is definitely a fast one, with serious down-side consequences if you screw it up.
> 
> I was thinking more of the "inside the neighborhood" roads such as River Place Blvd, Big View Drive, and City Park / Pearce / Oak Shores / Courtyard.


Yes, you're exactly right, that was the hill I was thinking of. I haven't ever tried the neighborhoods in that area, I'll have to next time for sure.

Another road to try, is the Alexan apartment complex across the street from Jester. It's got some good switchbacks, and although I haven't been up there in a while. the apartment complex was very low in capacity, so the road had little traffic.


----------



## BigTex_BMC

Just want to make sure my adrenal glands still work, thanks for the leads, going to check some of them out this weekend.


----------



## BigTex_BMC

Checked out Jester the other day, I actually work in that area, probably hit it this Sat. before work.

I've been putting it off but I may ride 360 for the first time on Sunday, seems slightly intimidating compared to my usual route, which is Parmer.


----------



## Creakyknees

BigTex_BMC said:


> ...360... Parmer...


jeebus, they are both very busy highways with dirty shoulders... roads like that are why I roll my eyes when people say "oh the riding is sooo great in Austin"


----------



## BigTex_BMC

Creakyknees said:


> jeebus, they are both very busy highways with dirty shoulders... roads like that are why I roll my eyes when people say "oh the riding is sooo great in Austin"


I was referring more to the terrain, 360 is a quite a bit more hilly than Parmer/Ronald Regan Rd.

Parmer really isn't that bad once you pass 1431, and it's pretty smooth sailing once parmer becomes Ronald Regan rd.


----------



## Oxtox

BigTex_BMC said:


> Checked out Jester the other day, I actually work in that area, probably hit it this Sat. before work.
> 
> I've been putting it off but I may ride 360 for the first time on Sunday, seems slightly intimidating compared to my usual route, which is Parmer.


the key to riding 360 is to do it early on a Sunday morning...you can enjoy minimal traffic before the drunks wake up and churches release the newly saved. the only bad part of 360 is crossing across the entrance/exit ramps...but, never had a close call doing it tho. well, maybe one...or two.

from 360, take 2244 out to 71 and back for a decent ride...I like to add in the little detour on Cuernavaca for some additional miles and some switchy little turns.

at 71, you can continue on thru Lakeway and over the dam...the entire loop from the Arboretum is 45 miles or so...

sorry, but Parmer sucks.


----------



## BigTex_BMC

Oxtox said:


> the key to riding 360 is to do it early on a Sunday morning...you can enjoy minimal traffic before the drunks wake up and churches release the newly saved. the only bad part of 360 is crossing across the entrance/exit ramps...but, never had a close call doing it tho. well, maybe one...or two.
> 
> from 360, take 2244 out to 71 and back for a decent ride...I like to add in the little detour on Cuernavaca for some additional miles and some switchy little turns.
> 
> at 71, you can continue on thru Lakeway and over the dam...the entire loop from the Arboretum is 45 miles or so....


What sort of miles am I racking up doing that loop, usually don't have time to do more than 25-30 miles, unless it's Saturday.


----------



## rayovolks

Going down Beauford is downright dangerous. the grated pavement will kick your bike every which way. Lakewood is a much safer way to go down carrying some speed. The iffy thing for me is that most of the exciting climbs which give you an equally exciting descent are in neighborhoods - residents pulling out of driveways come to mind.

N Parmer _can_ get boring, but since I live out there a ride awaits right from my front door - good for quick getaways. I much prefer the Dam Loop if I have the time.


----------



## ronbo613

50+ MPH


----------



## BigTex_BMC

ronbo613 said:


> 50+ MPH


Nice pic, where is that.


----------



## triathlonandy

Sign up with Strava.com - you can search your local area for steep hills and it'll tell you their grade and category. Climb up the hills and come back down


----------



## ronbo613

> Nice pic, where is that.


Shady Mt. Road, Travis Co. Just outside of Leander.


----------



## rayovolks

ronbo613 said:


> Shady Mt. Road, Travis Co. Just outside of Leander.


looks deserted too, seeing how you were able to pose in the middle of the road and all.


----------



## ronbo613

> looks deserted too, seeing how you were able to pose in the middle of the road and all.


Once you get off the main highways, there are a lot of backroads in Central Texas


----------



## rayovolks

Thanks - need to explore that area more. My only exposure has been the Spokes N Spurs ride that starts out of Spirit Reins ranch, and more to the east through Florence-Andice-Liberty Hill.


----------



## ronbo613

Plenty of these around:


----------



## rayovolks

ronbo....

what are your thoughts about riding west on 2243 until it becomes Nameless Rd then looping back to 1431? rideable or avoid?

thanks!


----------



## ronbo613

1431 is pretty sketchy. It's only a short stretch of it on that loop, but there's a pretty good hill with no shoulder and lot's of people on cell phones driving SUV's. There's good riding up towards Liberty Hill and Bertram, riding on 29 is a little busy, but there's a shoulder.


----------



## BigTex_BMC

1431 is super sketch, riding it once was enough for me.


----------



## rearviewmirror

Lime Creek Rd is great in the early morning, it's the best during the winter when people aren't pulling boat trailers and the sport bike riders sleep in.


----------



## ronbo613

> Lime Creek Rd is great in the early morning, it's the best during the winter when people aren't pulling boat trailers and the sport bike riders sleep in.


Lime Creek is a pretty good ride, popular with local bike riders for sure. I worked nearby and got a quick ride in after work.


----------



## bytewalls

Creakyknees said:


> jeebus, they are both very busy highways with dirty shoulders... roads like that are why I roll my eyes when people say "oh the riding is sooo great in Austin"


360 shoulders are quite nice and it is one of the most frequently ridden roads in Austin. Couple problem areas, but a great place to ride overall.


----------



## mymilkexpired

Jester Blvd... ride up it first


----------



## j.carney.tx

360 is fine. I usually ride weekdays, mid-morning. For length, it's about 24 miles around between MOPAC and 183. If you add on Bee Cave, out to Bee Cave, You can get 37miles. This is the only place I like to ride due to the very wide shoulders. Yeah, the entrance ramps can be a bit scary, but so long as you pay attention and STOP if you have to, crossing them is fine. 

Road Bike 30 Jul | Bicycling in Texas


----------



## ronbo613

Better be careful on 360, or any other road for that matter.


----------

